# Loki and Lily Rock Out 2008



## myLoki (Jan 10, 2008)

Pictures are downloading...


EDITED TO ADD: Loki and Lily's old blog- http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=25111&forum_id=6



t.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm excited.


----------



## myLoki (Jan 10, 2008)

Due to technical difficulties pictures are now re-uploading to photobucket...


:grumpy:


t.


----------



## myLoki (Jan 11, 2008)

Long waited! This is not much of a photoshoot, but I had to put something up as promised.

First. baby seester broke her arm playing kickball yesterday.






Now on to the bunnies!









Grooming!










He was licking her hand! awwwww!






























Konked out.





Fear me!





Whisky looks emaciated!



































Favorite!















Chillin together!





t.


----------



## Evey (Jan 11, 2008)

they are precious!!

I wouldn't mind more pictures


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 11, 2008)

ADORABLE!

and your dog and bun do the same thing as my two do! they cuddle and hang out together, like best friends! i swear, joey thinks nemo is a little dog and nemo thinks joey is a big bunny. nemo likes joey to groom him. he hops over to joey, puts his head down in front of him, and waits for the licking of the head to commence!

tracy


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh, my, quite the update, I love it! I just cannot get over how much Loki looks like Snuff, it's totally uncanny:shock:. This one is my favorite, hee hee.

Huh?:biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 12, 2008)

They are all three so cuuuute! Loki Lily and Puppy.  I am definately stealking Loki for Macey, haha. 

I have a picture on my cell phone of Macey thats looks a lot like this one.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 12, 2008)

Its kinda hard to see, but here is that image.

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/6286/macymt7.jpg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 13, 2008)

Awwww they're all so cute!!!


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2008)

I love the new pictures! Theres some where Lily looks so much like Mr. Tumnus and others where she looks like a little wookiee. lol


----------



## myLoki (Jan 16, 2008)

So I've been feeling a little crazy lately...haha! I have been thinking of changing the spelling of Lily's name to Lille. I doubt I will, but I dunno. I just might! :biggrin2: There's a little cartoon bunny named Lille Skut which means "Little Frisky" in English. Very fitting, I think.  I have some pictures of their day outside before it got all cloudy and stormy but my camera is dead. You guys will have to wait until its charged! :biggrin2:


t.loki.lille?


----------



## myLoki (Jan 16, 2008)

I just noticed that Loki, Lily/Lille, and Whiskey are all the same basic color. TORTS! Gotta love torts. :biggrin2:

t.


----------



## myLoki (Feb 5, 2008)

Gosh! I've been horribly neglectful of this blog! This in no way will make up for that but I'll try with a few pictures.

My entries for the Be my Bunny contest!












Some bunnies and puppy pictures!































t.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 6, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


>


I LOVE this picture! They're like mirror images..but not


----------



## myLoki (Feb 6, 2008)

*ME TOO! I initially wanted to do a Be my Bunny thing with this picture about "the space between us" or "our hearts are together though we're apart" but couldn't figure how to make it look right with the background and all. I do love this picture though. :biggrin2:


t.
tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Feb 6, 2008)

Those are great pics! You have an awesome fur family! :bunnyheart


----------



## Haley (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! And Im jealous- I see grass in those pics! We have about a foot of snow


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 6, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> I just noticed that Loki, Lily/Lille, and Whiskey are all the same basic color. TORTS! Gotta love torts. :biggrin2:
> 
> t.



I LOOOOVE torts, as well . Marlin, Morgan, and Brody are tort in color. Ralphie, my rattie, is naked but is an "agouti berkshire"...so his skin is brownish. Oh! And Louie, my other rattie, is himi....so he has brown points .


I just love brown animals. Brown is my favorite color.


----------



## myLoki (Feb 7, 2008)

*YAY TORTIES! Brown is my second favorite color. Green is my absolute fav! haha...I almost painted my walls brown but decided on "Wild Thyme" I'm accenting in shades of brown though! I want my bedspread and curtains to be brown. :biggrin2:


t.


undergunfire wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that Loki, Lily/Lille, and Whiskey are all the same basic color. TORTS! Gotta love torts. :biggrin2:
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 7, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> *YAY TORTIES! Brown is my second favorite color. Green is my absolute fav! haha...I almost painted my walls brown but decided on "Wild Thyme" I'm accenting in shades of brown though! I want my bedspread and curtains to be brown. :biggrin2:
> *



Hehe, my walls are a pale yellow-ish color with black curtains and a pretty bed spread. My colors are: black, brown, gold, red, green. 

Ryan says he doesn't want to "live in a peice of poop", if I had everything brown...HAHAHAHA.


----------



## myLoki (Feb 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY BEAUTIFUL BRATTY BABY GIRL! I love you more than you'll ever know! I wish you loved me back! :biggrin2:













t.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey - just cause you have a life outside this forum doesn't mean we can't demand more Loki & Lily pics...

....pretty please?

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, I'm partial to Loki cuz he looks like Snuff, like almost identical. But Miss Lily is so beautiful! Wow.:inlove:

I'd love to see more of Lok butt, he looks so much like Snuff it scares me, haha.


----------



## myLoki (Feb 28, 2008)

*I PROMISE there will be some Loki/Lily pictures up this weekend. My final project is due tomorrow so I'll be home free till my next big test in April! I'll have plenty of time to take lots of pictures. My poor babies have been a little neglected because of my crazy schedule but this was temporary and it'll be hanging out like normal this weekend. :biggrin2:


t.

TinysMom wrote: *


> Hey - just cause you have a life outside this forum doesn't mean we can't demand more Loki & Lily pics...
> 
> ....pretty please?
> 
> Peg


----------



## myLoki (Feb 28, 2008)

*I KNOW! It's uncanny! :shock:

Miss Lily thanks you ever so much for your compliments and admires your taste. 


t.

AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Ok, I'm partial to Loki cuz he looks like Snuff, like almost identical. But Miss Lilly is so beautiful! Wow.:inlove:
> 
> I'd love to see more of Lok butt, he looks so much like Snuff it scares me, haha.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 28, 2008)

*myLoki wrote: *


> *I KNOW! It's uncanny! :shock:
> 
> Miss Lily thanks you ever so much for your compliments and admires your taste.
> 
> ...



It really is. I need to start a new blog, I will hopefully do that soon, it's just hard with losing Ang, but Snuff deserves his own now. It will be funny to compare them.

Tell Lily, no problem, it's true!


----------



## myLoki (Mar 6, 2008)

Ugh... I hate to do this again, but I don't have any pictures to add.  There was bad weather this weekend. Saturday it rained. Sunday was hella windy! Then what do I go and do yesterday... I DROP MY LAPTOP AND CRASH MY HARD DRIVE!!!! UGH! Talk about bad luck. I'm on my dad's laptop right now and I have no idea when my laptop is getting fixed. :grumpy: Till then... no new pictures. Sorry!!!


:bigtears:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh man....reminds me of an old country western song which said something like

"If it weren't for bad luck
I'd have no luck at all..."


Oh well - you know we love your babies - can you still tell us how they're doing?

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 20, 2008)

I see you online, girly! I hope we can get some new pics out of you soon!:biggrin2:

How are you all doing?


----------



## myLoki (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys! 

I'm so sorry I haven't given any updates. I'm a bad mommy. My computer is still down for the count. I'm going to upload some pictures this weekend. No worries. I 'll update soon. Angelnsnuffy, thanks for asking about us!


t.


----------



## juliew19673 (May 24, 2008)

:whistling:lurker


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 16, 2008)

You're welcome! Miss you and your buns!

Ah hem?! What have you done with Loki? How is he? Where are new pics? Hee hee!anic:


----------

